# Weed Wacker



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am needing a weed wacker, and I am considering a battery powered model. Anyone heard anything or can give helpful advice about them?


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I have a B&D 18v weed whacker... but like other tools, it does what it's designed. Basically it's good for a small yard and with at least 2 batteries charged...

I've sinced went to a Stihl power head with whacker attachment and like the power and no need to swap batteries. But it is noisier and heavier (and less "green")...


----------



## jridder (May 27, 2009)

I bought an electric years ago and it had little power, so I ended up buying a gas model. It depends on how big your yard is I suppose. I bought my gas powered through this site and I think that they have battery powered too. http://www.weedwackerstore.com


----------



## mark! (May 4, 2009)

I was using an electric weed eater for a while when I moved in with who is now my wife, it's all she had. I soon purchased a Troy Bilt 4-cycle weed eater for a large sized yard, love it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i have an echo (gas) with a small circular saw blade retrofitted to it, and a B&D rechargeable bought 8 years ago that still charges and works fine with a reversed dado blade 'claw' sharpened on the outside edge. both work fine, though i use the B&D more. the echo flies through tall grasses and small saplings easily. the B&D is nice for cleanups in tight areas. of course, i do not recommend everyone retrofitting saw blades to your tools, but i got tired of broken plastic all over and replacing 'string' constantly.

DM


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Echo, Stihl and others have blades specifically designed for their machines. Different types for different purposes. Some will take out thick brush, some will cut trees up to six inch diameter.

I do a lot of clearing/brush cutting work. Some of those blades can go through a leg like a hot knife through butter. 

I would recommend the purpose built blades over a retrofit, as the purpose built are designed for minimal kickback.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

Kap said:


> Echo, Stihl and others have blades specifically designed for their machines. Different types for different purposes. Some will take out thick brush, some will cut trees up to six inch diameter.
> 
> I do a lot of clearing/brush cutting work. Some of those blades can go through a leg like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> I would recommend the purpose built blades over a retrofit, as the purpose built are designed for minimal kickback.


 
I cant say I would recommend using a trimmer to cut a six inch diameter tree.. that's chainsaw territory!!! 

If you plan on clearing brush and small trees (i wouldn't go anything bigger than 1" myself) spend the extra money for a trimmer designed to clear brush such as this unit from Stihl: 

http://www.stihlusa.com/trimmers/FS350.html


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree there. I wouldn't put a blade on the average weed whacker unless it was just for thick grasses.

Smaller jobs I use:
http://www.shindaiwa.com/usa/en/products_2/trimmers/t3410_t3410x_c3410.php

And for the big jobs:
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/forestry-clearing-saws/products/355fx/


----------

